# Transistores (circuitos)



## biguel17 (Ago 29, 2007)

Soy nuevo por aca, soy un estudiante de electronica y tengo dudas sobre como funcionan los trnsistores eh buscado pero realmente no comprendo mucho, no se si alguien sabe una pajina o un articulo sobre transistores y circuetos con estos.             saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Aqui hay algo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor


----------



## luigi2304 (Sep 4, 2007)

si quieres ahondar un poco mas en el tema de transistores y comprender mejor su funcionamiento puedes entrar a la siguiente web, ahi puedes descargar un libro completo con información de transistores en todas las configuraciones.

http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/html.files/LibroWeb.html

Pero lo mas importante es que te avientes a conectarlos y comprobar que realmente funcionan.

"Suerte"


----------



## lepre3 (Nov 27, 2008)

el transistor de moneda, por ejemplo el 2n3055, como se cual es el colector cual la base y cual el emisor?


----------



## mabauti (Nov 27, 2008)

lo puedes saber con un multimetro, pero aprovechando que tienes internet, descarga la hoja de datos


----------



## Gabo 88 (Nov 28, 2008)

hola, soy nuevo por aka......
tengo una pregunta..... estoy haciendo un trabajo de transistores de potencia 
pero necesito los transistores de potencia comerciales y sus catalogos 
alguna sugerencia de pagina que pueda revisar? 
gracias.....
chaolin


----------



## Unikfriend (Nov 28, 2008)

Por aca los mas comunes son los de Fairchild y National....

www.fairchildsemi.com
www.national.com

ahí seguro puedes encontrar lo que buscas. Ya despues puedes buscar un equivalente en una electronica local.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 4, 2009)

fairchild semiconductor.... ¿Es una buena marca de componentes?

porque por ahí yo escuche que la marca Toshiba no era buena, y hace poco mas de dos semanas me clavé comprando dos transistores 2N2055 TOSHIBA y no se si son buenos...

diganme algo que piensan de las marcas y todo eso.... fairchild, national, ST microelectronics.... esas....

espero respuesta--- hasta luego

Tavo10


----------



## mono81925 (Jun 12, 2009)

luigi2304 dijo:
			
		

> si quieres ahondar un poco mas en el tema de transistores y comprender mejor su funcionamiento puedes entrar a la siguiente web, ahi puedes descargar un libro completo con información de transistores en todas las configuraciones.
> 
> http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/html.files/LibroWeb.html
> 
> ...



excelente aporte muchas gracias, de lo mejor que he visto.


----------



## boxo15 (Ago 12, 2009)

tengo una duda como puedo activar un transistor con RF?


----------



## hyden (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola, soy estudiante de físicas, y me gusta mucho la electronica, pero en la carrera todavia no he visto mucho.
Estoy montando un circuito que un ldr ataque la base de un transistor 2n2222 para activar un relé. En el datasheet del transistor pone que aguanta hasta 1.5A (amperaje pico). El problema es que parece que el relé consume más de un amperio y el transistor deja de funicionar.
Mi duda era si ponia 2 transistores en paralelo, (base con base, colector con colector, emisor con emisor)
para que la corriente que necesite el relé se divida entre los dos transistores, asi no estropee ninguno
muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola.
Un relay es un interruptor electromacnético, en transistor excita la bobina del electroimán, que activa el interruptor. es decir, que por el transistor solo pasa la corriente que pasa por la bobina, no la que pasa por el interruptor.

A menos que sea un relay especial, porque generalmente las bobinas de los relays con consumen tanta corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hyden (Ago 19, 2009)

si, la bobina del rele tiene 52 ohms, y le aplico una ddp de unos 6 V, por lo que la corriente no llega ni a 0.2 amp, el transistor deberia aguantarlo sin problemas, pero el caso es que el transistor deja de funcionar... Con un transistor nuevo si le pongo un led como carga si que funciona, pero cuando le pongo el relé no funciona, luego le vuelvo a poner el led y tampoco funciona, supongo que el transistor se habrá fundido o algo...
puse 2 transistores en paralelo (base con base, emisor con emisor y colector con colector) y también se funden... se calientan muchísimo.
Provare de poner una resistencia más grande que limite la corriente que ataque la base, para ver si asi deja de calentarse tanto.
muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## hyden (Ago 19, 2009)

por cierto, no logro entender la función del diodo paralelo al relé en el circuito.
gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola.
El diodo es para proteger el transistor, de la descarga de la bobina del relay.
Si estás usando el relay sin ese diodo, es probable que esa sea la causa de que se queme el transistor.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hyden (Ago 20, 2009)

Segun tengo entendido por lo que he dado en clase, la bobina  del relay da una descarga justo en el momento después de conectarlo, en el instante justo posterior a cuando empieza a circular corriente. Puse dos transistores para "activar" el relé y se queman al poco tiempo, al principo si que funcionan.
De totas formar pondré el diodo para comprobar si continuan quemándose.
 Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 20, 2009)

hyden dijo:
			
		

> Segun tengo entendido por lo que he dado en clase, la bobina  del relay da una descarga justo en el momento después de conectarlo, en el instante justo posterior a cuando empieza a circular corriente.


El problema es al reves: Cuando deja de circular corriente.

La tension en bornes de una inductancia es V = L dI/dt   --> En el momento de la desconexion tenes una variacion brusca de la corriente --> la derivada es alta --> se produce un pico alto de tension --> de acuerdo al transistor que hayas puesto la  sobretension en el colector te lo puede quemar --> Por eso una de las soluciones es un diodo.


----------

